# Word of the Day: Za



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

Za - short for Pizza
I only came upon this word when researching authorized two letter Scrabble words. I cannot imagine ever using this word in a conversation with the exception being "Do you believe that Za is a legal Scrabble word?" So, for you serious Scrabble players here's something you can stun your fellow players with. And a Z is worth 10 points!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 14, 2021)

I would never have guessed! 

I wonder which men would choose when ordering, a pepperoni and cheese Za, or a Zsa Zsa Gabor.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

That's a great name of a specialty pizza. "I'll have a Zsa Zsa to go!". I wonder what toppings would go with a Zsa Zsa?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 14, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> That's a great name of a specialty pizza. "I'll have a Zsa Zsa to go!". I wonder what toppings would go with a Zsa Zsa?


ROFLMAO!

Thanks for the laugh, Rcleary!


----------



## win231 (Feb 14, 2021)

"Za" is a very ting word.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 14, 2021)

So, wazza think, there comrade?  Is za the perfect food or waat?  

I just can't get comfortable with that za word.  Wazza heck is wrong wid me?  Izza sumtin' I can do ta fix it?

Tony


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2021)

Cheese za.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 14, 2021)

Aaaah yes. I've played it several times in Words With Friends 2. First time I heard it used was decades ago; a co-worker who was a Fed and had transferred from the mid-west called it that.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 15, 2021)

I've used the word Za in various Internet word games and it is seldom accepted.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I've used the word Za in various Internet word games and it is seldom accepted.


Interesting - on occasion while playing Scrabble I will find an esoteric word on the internet but not accepted by the Scrabble Dictionary. Each game is governed by different standards.


----------

